# Gaming TV



## Quokka (Nov 2, 2007)

I was going to start a thread for _Good Game _which is on in Australia at the moment but then thought it'd  be better to leave it more open as a general gaming-related TV thread.

Anyway the ABC2 in Australia is currently running a half hour gaming show titled _Good Game_ and IMO I think they've almost got it right. The shows format is fairly similar to _Gamesville_ that was on Sky One a few years back but without all the hype and jumping around and with more of a focus on the games themselves, so basically this one doesn't come across as: Gaming as presented by High 5.

There's two main presenters, thankfully they ditched the puppet early on (yes, there was a friggen puppet!) and the ABC seems to have realised fairly quickly that the ages of their target group is probably alot wider than they first thought. The two presenters are either true gaming fans or doing a pretty good job pretending to be and you get the impression during the reviews that they (or atleast someone) has actually played the game, often right through.

One real plus is that there are actually _reviews_ of the games, sure they never really bag a game as all bad but they do discuss it's faults and what's missing and it's not just presented as advertising. The reviews are really where _Good Game_ shines, the jokes are fine but I could do without alot of the short skits in between... but maybe someone else likes them.

The interviews with people in the industry (always linked to promoting a new product), the gaming news and a _guess that classic game_ segments are all good and even though I wouldn't use alot of the info, I've still found the segment where they go into how to build/enhance a gaming PC interesting more often then not. Liquid nitrogen cooled mother boards? Now that's dedicated, you play your favourite RTS while a team of friends tries to ensure your machine stays cool... but not too cool .

Initially I thought it was a shame that one of the original presenters left but the new guy seems to have settled in really well and like I said I think they've got it almost right, if not great it is well watchable and IMO it gives a decent impression of being a gaming show created by people that know (and care) what gaming is about.

So has anyone seen _Good Game_ and are there any other gaming related shows out there good or bad?


----------



## Green (Nov 2, 2007)

Not seen it, I'm afraid (I'm in the UK).

I don't think I've ever seen a decent TV programme about games. Ever. They're all pitched at the 15 year old console gamer, i.e. not me.

The PC Gamer Podcast (audio) is my main source of game news these days. If I hear about a good game, I'll go search out reviews and vids online. The only problem with US podcasts (generally), is they get far too excited about mediocre releases or game features for my liking (like TRS where they argue over nothing for twenty minutes). Plus, the Americans often have different gaming appetites than myself. 

Still worth my time every week - generally well-informed and funny... and aimed at PCs! 

Unfortunately, the UK gaming podcasts are generally a bit crap.


----------



## Lenny (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick question - *Xbox 360 and PS3 reviews: Which are generally better?*

It's a major flaw of the media these days to tout everything 360, and give anything PS3 as low a score as they can get away with.

Just asking out of curiosity, really.

---

I don't really watch programs, but I'll listen to the *IGN *and *1up *podcasts every now and then. They're generally pretty unbiased. Occasionally I'll load *1up!Yours *(a sort of podcast series) and the odd *GameTrailers Bonus Round* discussion.


----------



## Fake Vencar (Nov 2, 2007)

Green said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a decent TV programme about games. Ever. They're all pitched at the 15 year old console gamer, i.e. not me.



True. Although i would disagree with the 15 year old bit: i'm 15, nearly 16 though, and all the games i've seen on various ones are mostly aimed towards 12 to 13 year olds. Most of us enjoy a bit of blood and gore and seeing "pro gamers" tell us to buy 'The Sims 2: Castaway' a couple of times leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Lucien21 (Nov 3, 2007)

The only decentish UK based Gaming show is GamerTV which is on Bravo about midday on Sun.

Bring back Gamesmaster.


----------



## Daenerys (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, in the Netherlands we have our very own... Gamekings! Actually, they are on tv tonight, but I always forget to watch. *makes mental note again*

It's a bunch of guys (no girls, which annoys me) and they just talk about games in a more or less grown up way, with reasonable arguments and good features on games. Very enjoyable to watch, because it's a diverse group of people. There is no gearing towards one console or one game title, if they disagree, they disagree. Yep, I guess we dutchies are lucky to have them.

... I have the feeling I am supposed to remember something...


----------



## Quokka (Nov 9, 2007)

Lenny said:


> Quick question - *Xbox 360 and PS3 reviews: Which are generally better?*



I'm pretty hit and miss about watching it so I'm not really sure but I've never noticed any real bias one way or the other and they've certainly given some very positive reviews for PS3 games like Heavenly Sword and guitar hero 3 (which included an interview with Slash last week).

I think Nintendo get treated pretty kindly but it's hard to argue when they're talking about a game like the latest Zelda game on the DS where you can blow out candles using the mic, open and close the DS for other functions which sounds like nice thinking for keeping a fun rpg feel.

The website has transcripts from the shows, watch segment online or download them. Like I said initially this isnt a great show and its still pretty cheesy at times but its alot better then I've come to expect from a gaming show.


----------



## Ice fyre (Nov 10, 2007)

I think if in Britain you look around some channels are providing some shows, eg I think Bravo have Gamer TV but repeats are very common. There was a channel that had a "Live" game but I cant remmber what it was on. Sadly it was chock full of adverts and was pretty guff competion (2 "Celebrties" who funnily enough I had never heard and were not into games) it was followed by live beach football!

Consdering in Malaysia they have live Starcraft matches on TV (channels dedicated to it in fact) I think we have a long way to go.


----------



## Fake Vencar (Nov 10, 2007)

I heard a while back, from my cousin, that South Korea have live first person shooters rather like Malaysia and Starcraft. Someone should invest, it would bring good profits


----------



## Ice fyre (Nov 10, 2007)

I really dont know if it would catch on in Britain I mean I could be wrong but I think our gaming comunity is much smaller.

Would watch it meself tho.


----------



## Quokka (Nov 12, 2007)

Well there was _Quake Republic _I used to get it on some silly channel over here but it was definitely English. Basically a_ Quake Arena_ league with the whole sports broadcast feel, commentators etc and from the sounds of it some quality competitors. I watched it a few times and it was interesting enough except it was all from 2000-2002. I don't think we're going to get leagues as professional as the some of the Asian ones any time soon but I'd think that a current pay-tv show might do well and I'm assuming there's already  alot of this happening on the internet.


----------

